

Stanford AI Class Lecture Notes - ziyadb
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tF3TJ98uysJHKasFjBidBolhQBNLhz9H0sx28D6Fku0/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1

======
xarien
Google still has a very long way doing an adequate translation between a
language such as Chinese and English. I'd be surprised if Google was taking
such a pedestrian approach in solving that particular problem.

As it stands, languages such as Chinese are intrinsically implicit in nature.
In fact, the more adept at the language, the more you can express with less.
If you follow the literature back a couple thousand years, the amount
expressed in a few characters is absolutely astounding.

If you take the example they use at the bottom regarding wonton, it's down
right criminal to map the grammar in such a hurried manner. For one, just from
the romanization of wonton, the AI should be able to gauge that it's looking
for 2 characters and not 1 (1 character per syllable). However, in the case of
the menu, the wonton egg drop soup drops a character to save some space.

Taking a straight forward CFG approach will never result in an accurate
translation. What may work well is to do multi-pass contextual analytic
processing in parallel.

~~~
dirtyaura
Statistical translation that Google uses works quite well to translate between
most Indo-European languages. However, it has problems in other languages like
China and Finnish, but they are not necessarily insurmountable if you combain
statistical approach with some domain logic and a lot of material.

Developers of Google Translate described to me that Finnish is causing
problems because the excessive inflection [1] in Finnish language needs a
couple orders of magnitude more translated material to make statistical
approach to work. At least that time it was not easy to obtain. Interestingly
enough, the official EU documents and meeting translations are one of the best
sources of 1-to-1 translations as they are translated to all languages in EU.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflection#Uralic_languages_.28...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflection#Uralic_languages_.28agglutinative.29)

~~~
Mvandenbergh
One of the reasons that the EU documents work so well is that they're
painstakingly written simultaneously in all the official languages. There is
not a master copy from which other translations are made. This also means that
if, say, the German working group writes a clause that is only approximately
translateable to French, both groups will have to re-write their versions so
that there is as close to possible as an exact correspondence between them.

Other possible corpuses are mostly literary, which are of course subject to
significant rewriting for stylistic reasons.

------
guscost
Couldn't this understanding of intelligence limit the ways in which we can
describe and emulate the activity of intelligent creatures?

For example, the interfaces and processors are all very clearly defined and
separated in those diagrams. Unfortunately, natural intelligence does not seem
to work in the same way. The inputs to a real human do not get processed in
the same places, even when they might be coming from the same sensor.
Obviously the patellar reflex doesn't make it past the spinal cord, and I've
never actually believed that the spectrum of intelligent behaviors can be
sorted into "conscious" or "unconscious" categories, by including some sort of
wet Boolean or whatever.

We could think of the brain's _implementation_ as the sum of its internal and
external _interfaces_ , but how the hell would we model that without involving
unreasonable error margins?

~~~
Mvandenbergh
That's true, but most of modern AI is about designing useful intelligent
agents, rather than creating artificial consciousness.

~~~
guscost
Well, that's a cop-out.

------
bstar77
This is extremely frustrating, has the login been removed from ai-class.com? I
can't get the videos to work (except the intro) and I can't find anywhere to
login. I've tried Chrome and FF.

Update: Now the videos are saying I need Flash 9 (intro previously worked).
Bizarre. I just went to youtube to watch the videos, unfortunately they are
not organized well or queued so searching for them is a pain.

This page at least has them all easily accessible:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/knowitvideos#p/u>

------
vimalg2
Exported to PDF and re-uploaded for convenience.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5137/pdf-link/StanfordAI-UnitOne.pdf>

~~~
dekken_
Most excellent sir!

Do you think you will be doing this more?

I would be incredibly appreciative if you were to set up a mailing list! :D

It's only an idea ;)

~~~
vimalg2
There's <https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/stanford-ai-class>

~~~
dekken_
Thanks!

------
jcarden
LOL, here's what I just got when I tried to log in

'Ooops

Our servers are off having a quick coffee break. Wait a second and refresh the
page. If you still get this message, we apologize and ask that you try again a
little later.'

~~~
aapl
If you repeatedly get this message, remember to click reload. It seems that it
can get cached in your browser.

EDIT: It seems that it isn't just that and the site is just flaky (overloaded,
I guess).

------
AlexC04
I thought they were going to be posting videos of the lectures... but when I
logged in today and couldn't see the it anywhere. Did I misunderstand
something? Is it posted? If yes, where?

~~~
zkan
They're on the left sidebar. Click 'Welcome to AI' and you'll see the videos.
:)

------
xarien
Actually come to think of it, I bet IBM's G2 system would work amazingly well
with translation.

------
singh
I too would like to have discussions like xarian's thoughts for all lectures.

Regarding the lecture notes - is there a wiki where we can all contribute to?
Earlier today, the google doc was complaining about too many people editing
the document.

------
rottendoubt
This is great. Thanks for sharing and please keep it coming! =D

